

On Joining CouchOne (and “getting” open source) - daleharvey
http://arandomurl.com/2010/11/13/on-joining-couchone-%28and-getting-open-source%29.html

======
jchrisa
Thanks Dale, I'm glad you're enjoying getting up to your eyeballs in open-
source. Dale's quickly developing a reputation at CouchOne: if you need
something done, give it to Dale. :)

